# Dolphin - Tonneau Complication Silver Dial



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

In Roys recent sale on a complete whim i decided to buy the Dolphin - Tonneau Complication Silver Dial mostly cos i havent got a tonneau/tourbillion watch and it looked fun for small money and ive been impressed by other Russian watches....

I kinda expected it to be like my Vostok Amphibia in quality but I was shocked by what arrived - the watch is much much better than the Vostok. I know retail they are approx double the price but the Dolphin is in a different league for the money! Its heavy and solid and the auto is easy to spot spinning away. Yes the dial could be better executed with a miniscule seconds hand roaming a miniture dial under the hands and the numbers are weird sizes, especially the 6, but it has a 24hour dial and a day/night (sun/moon) dial as well - a lot to cram in and with that in mind its not half bad and to top it all the dial is patterened too... nice touch!The case is solid stainless and has mineral glass and a padded strap - the case is also curved on the back to match your wrist -anotgher nice touch.

All in all a huge amount of watch for the dosh, you cant go too far wrong with one!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

For that money you can't go wrong! very Frank Muller-esque Tonneau

Compare the vostok RRP price and the Dolphin RRP price and that will explain the difference in quality.

The Vostok is 100% Russian and all of it is built at the same factory -

The Dolphin has a chinese movement and probably a chinese case too.

These chinese movements are very sturdy and reliable.

Depends what you want for your money.

Go on do not be shy and post some photos....


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Always nice to hear someone is pleased with their purchase.

I passed over these because of their size so would be interested in some wrist shots if you have the chance.

Toby


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Toby, its a good size actually, will sort some wrist shots when I get some time...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Is there a pic of this anywhere?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Thank you Jason. Tis very nice.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

until you mentioned it I hadn't noticed the seconds register!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I will try and sort a wrist shot later this week but I hadnt noticed the miniture seconds reg either until i had it in my hand. Ive set the independant 24hr now after Roy told me the secret - take the main hands to midnight (easy to be sure its midnight with the sun/moon day night reg!) and then wind the hands back and the 24hr reg will stay put - the watch also stops when you do this. set the hands in relation to the 24hr and then wind forward to the right time and the watch restarts and the 24hr follows the hands again - very clever, i dont even wanna begin to think how that actually works inside the case!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Pic as promised!


----------

